# Error code 07



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

On two different DVR recordings I get the following on the screen that normally shows the program information when you review in the DVR listing:

"A problem was encountered when opening the files for the DVR event;
Please note Error Code:07"

I could not find an Error code 07 in the manual. What does it mea?

I tried playing the event and it did nothing and showed playback complete. I then rebooted the 942 and the even played, but it still showed the message on the listing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

What was the source of the recording, sat ot ota? 

Was the length and name of the shows displayed correctly?

Were the shows on timers? If so what type?

When were they recorded i.e back to back or same time etc


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Source: OTA
Length and Name--correct
On once only timer
Recorded different days different times.

Resume was the way I made it start playing.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

I had the same problem noted previously.

Norm


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I just had my first error: 07 yesterday. Its 'seems' like a zsr recording on the 921 but without th catastrophic affects.

Mark is this a known bug? 

Should we delete them without trying to play them like a zsr?


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

I got error 07 when opening tech chat that I rec last night. It played fine.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm still trying to find out what an Error 07 is from them.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

I got another error 07. This time it would not let me play the showtime 1/2hr show.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I recieved another one just now. I was watching a show and all of a sudden I was kick to a live channel. When I went back into the DVR list ans selected the show I was watching it had the :O7 error.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Everything I have recorded on the 942 for the last three days has given me this error message and I have been unable to view any of the recordings. In my opinion, the 942 is even less reliable than the 921.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I had simular problem with a couple of programs. I did check switch. Then tried to play with start over and did not work. After than I did resume and it worked. This happen when I had a SW44. I now have a DP34 (for one day) and I have not noticed.


----------



## madjimtihing (May 26, 2005)

any update on error 07? just got about 70% of my events with it. tech support did not know what it is


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

I've seen this exact same error a few times too. In at least one instance, the program became playable again the next day. I assume that the nightly disk check managed to fix it.

I've also had one other odd experience where one of my recordings managed to get cross-linked with a recording I had deleted the previous day. In other words, I went to watch a new recording (boxing) and wound up seeing an entirely different program (a movie I had deleted the day before). Seems like the 942's file system has the potential to get corrupted on occasion.

All of these incidents have occured with version 227.

- Anthony


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

Whenever I get an Error 07, a quick reboot has always fixed it.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

StevenD said:


> Whenever I get an Error 07, a quick reboot has always fixed it.


This has always been the case for me too. I used to get them almost weekly with 226, and hadn't had any until yesterday on 227, but one finally did pop up. I was too lazy to reboot the receiver last night so I watched something else. Curious to see if the nightly reset fixed it automatically or not. It's an annoyance but at least recoverable at the moment. It would be nice if it gets fixed in the next release.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen one in several versions now...any idea what might have caused it?


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

I've had three or four 07 errors in the few months I've had my 942. An unplug reboot always restores the recordings.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I haven't seen one in several versions now...any idea what might have caused it?


I have no idea. So far I haven't been able to figure out any pattern that would indicate what is causing it. I am just thankful they are not as malicious as the ZSRs on the 921.

Problem I have determining the cause is they may exist for days before I notice they are there. In the case of the one I found 2 days ago, the recording was from a week ago. I did check it last night, 24 hours after discovering and it was still can Error Code 07. I haven't taken a time to do a soft reboot to correct it, however it would appear the nightly "check" does not clear it up.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I just got this error today too. But then I am having major problems with my brand new 942. Every recording freezes and locks up the receiver and is unwatchable. But with Error code-07 you cannot even start the program.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just begun to get these with the new SW update. I never got them before and I also am experiencing audio problems which I never had before. Hope they get this fixed.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I haven't seen one in several versions now...any idea what might have caused it?


The only time I saw this was the day of the L280 download. A soft reboot fixed and I have not seen the problem since.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> The only time I saw this was the day of the L280 download. A soft reboot fixed and I have not seen the problem since.


I also saw these 07 codes on several programs within a couple days of the L280 download. Nothing was able to fix them and tech support told me to erase them without watching as soon as possible as they could "infect" other porgrams. Huh, is this some form of a virus? But have not had an issue since L281...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

johnstred said:


> I also saw these 07 codes on several programs within a couple days of the L280 download. Nothing was able to fix them and tech support told me to erase them without watching as soon as possible as they could "infect" other porgrams. Huh, is this some form of a virus? But have not had an issue since L281...


After I rebooted, the recordings that had the error still showed the error, however, they would now play. Basically, the soft reset cleared the problem but did not erase the original error message. You may be assuming the reset did not fix when in fact it may have.


----------

